# Realtek 8821AE



## Zar Marco (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi all, I've an Lenovo laptop,Legion Y520-15IKBN with realtek wifi. My wifi chip is 8821AE, in your opinion can I use my wifi on bsd?


----------



## tingo (Jan 14, 2020)

Try it! I'll repeat myself: try it! FreeBSD gives you a memstick image with both Live and install options; you can simply boot it, select live... and then try to configure your wireless card.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 10, 2020)

The card ID is 10ec:8821. It's not supported by FreeBSD up to 12.1 and by other *BSD systems: https://github.com/bsdhw/Drivers/blob/master/freebsd/freebsd-12.1.list

Your options (for FreeBSD<=12.1):

1. Replace the card
2. Use supported USB WiFi stick
3. Use WiFi-to-Ethernet adapter


----------

